# Bicycle rentals



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
Can any one recommend a shop that rents out quality bicycles (not entry level bikes, but some with decent componets), either a mountain or road bike?

I have already spoken to Wolfi's at SZR, but are there any others?

brgds 
Thomas


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

These guys do bicycle rentals. No idea what they have, but you could perhaps give them a call. 

Bike rental via Ride Bikeshop


----------

